# Audi in Belgium?



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

What happened to the Dubois Racing Audi A4 in the Belgian Touring Car Series driven by Jean-Francois Hemroulle and Timo Verbergt.
I haven’t seen it compete in any 2008 races. Is the team no longer racing or are they busy developing a new B8 based a4 race car? Would be sad to see them no longer racing an Audi after all these years.
Anyone know what happened?


----------

